# GOOGLE Chrome is now the #1 Browser in the World



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

> Google's Chrome web browser just passed Microsoft's Internet Explorer to become the most-used browser in the world, says the latest data from a digital analytics service.
> 
> Although Chrome has edged out IE before for short periods, the last week marks the first time Chrome was the No. 1 browser for a sustained period of one week. Exactly 31.88% of the world's web traffic was done on Chrome, according to StatCounter, while IE is a close second at 31.47%.


Full article here:

http://mashable.com/2012/05/21/chrome-is-tops/


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Yawn.... it seems that the browser world is, apparently, one-third Chrome, one-third IE, and one-quarter Firefox. 

This is a good thing compared to IE owning the world.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

I use Chrome, though I might use IE9 if I could. But since you cannot install IE9 on an XP machine, I'm stuck with IE8.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I had Chrome for a while .. it got to the point I missed Firefox, so I'm back. I only use IE when I have no other choice. Chrome has been uninstalled.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

<double-yawn> I prefer to use FF, but a major zapp wiped out most of my file associations and I don't know enough to recover or build them back, so I'm forced to use IE8. <groan> I think I would like Chrome, but I don't like Google all that much due to privacy concerns.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

hilmar2k said:


> I use Chrome, though I might use IE9 if I could. But since you cannot install IE9 on an XP machine, I'm stuck with IE8.


Is that Bill's _not-so-subtle_ way of nudging everyone back to the future?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

There are limitations to a 10 year old OS.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I like FF for one simple reason...I can move the scroll bar to the left side. Weird, I know.


----------



## Mustang Dave (Oct 13, 2006)

Always have and always will use IE for business.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

The only place where Chrome leads is in surveys conducted by Google and the CERT list of high risk security vulnerabilities. This week is a particularly bad one for Chrome:

http://www.us-cert.gov/cas/bulletins/SB12-142.html


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Nick said:


> Is that Bill's _not-so-subtle_ way of nudging everyone back to the future?


As if Win7 was a quantum leap ahead in any important respect...


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Mustang Dave said:


> Always have and always will use IE for business.


Given its habit of sweeping change from one release to the next, IE is arguably the most poorly suited browser to business use.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> There are limitations to a 10 year old OS.


You'd think so, but I use both 7 and XP SP3 daily, and so far the only program I can't run on XP is IE9. Otherwise, every other program I use runs equally well on both platforms. :shrug:


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Steve said:


> You'd think so, but I use both 7 and XP SP3 daily, and so far the only program I can't run on XP is IE9. Otherwise, every other program I use runs equally well on both platforms. :shrug:


The only reason IE9 won't run on XP is to try to get the die hard XP users to update. It's going to take a lot more than that.....


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

No more security updates? The day is coming.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> No more security updates? The day is coming.


Ya. Early 2014, IIRC.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

I left Firefox and switched fully to Chrome about 6 months ago.
Being able to automatically sync my Bookmarks and other settings across multiple computers is invaluable to me.
I'll research something at night and then bookmark the information.
When I get to the office, it's right there where I left it.
No more e-mailing links to myself.

Couple that with Chrome's Adblocking extensions, and you'd have to waterboard me to get me to go back to the dark cages of IE or FF.

I just skimmed the article, but saw no mention of how many people use Chrome Frame in IE.
I have fixed many user's IE script errors by removing malicious add-ons and installing Chrome Frame.


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

i have fire fox, chrome, and IE

some places only let me do it via IE.

but I like fire fox for its options.

chrome is cool, i got it just to see what it does.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

la24philly said:


> i have fire fox, chrome, and IE
> 
> some places only let me do it via IE.
> 
> ...


You know you can open IE-only sites automatically in Chrome or FF using the IE Tab plug-in, right?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IE_Tab


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Haven't tried this one yet, but I will soon.
http://www.srware.net/en/software_srware_iron.php


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Marlin Guy said:


> I left Firefox and switched fully to Chrome about 6 months ago.
> *Being able to automatically sync my Bookmarks and other settings across multiple computers is invaluable to me.*
> I'll research something at night and then bookmark the information.
> When I get to the office, it's right there where I left it.
> ...


Firefox has had these capabilities for years. 

AdBlock Plus for FF (14 million users+) - https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/adblock-plus/

Firefox Sync (Firefox Sync is a service that lets you synchronize your bookmarks, history, passwords, add-ons and open tabs with another copy of Firefox ) - http://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/what-firefox-sync

Firebox also has another great add-on for those concerned with privacy that Chrome doesn't offer called Better Privacy... which clears tracking cookies (LSO/Flash cookies).

I've tried moving to Chrome on at least two occasions. I always end up back on Firefox. I just like the way it runs a bit better. Autofill never worked properly on Chrome for me, among a few other items. Plus, web developer tools like FireFTP and Firebug are invaluable to me in my line of work right now and I can't give those up... and Chrome didn't seem to have an equivalent. I do like Chrome though. Overall, it's a very nice, solid and snappy browser.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

hilmar2k said:


> It's going to take a lot more than that.....


Like maybe a better OS (as opposed to one that looks and operates a little differently with substantially the same underpinnings).


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes, a good OS makes all the difference in the world. 

I use Chrome daily as well as FF. Safari is my main go-to. Never understood why anyone would use just one browser.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I left Chrome for now; it started to get very slow about 6 months ago for any site that uses AJAX features. I would like to go back to it, as I really liked the interface, but Firefox is about 2x faster.


----------

